# String Quartet I wrote



## Fraildrummer (6 mo ago)

I've composed a lot of pop, gospel, and jazz songs. This is my first shot at a classical composition. Feedback very much appreciated.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

love the beginning! the 2nd movement movement is my favorite so like Jazz. the whole piece is nice. but perhaps in your next composition you should try to add some memorable melodies. 

hope you get the piece performed life. Definitely would listen to it!


----------



## Fraildrummer (6 mo ago)

Thanks for your comment. The first movement is my favorite, with the modulation at about 50 seconds into it. I thought the third movement was the most jazz-like, specifically funk like. I hope it worked. Thanks again for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Very good for a first classical work.
The counterpoint is solid and very well articulated.
Interesting contrast with the melodic material.The Haydn neo-classical start and the modern atonal middle and the sort of fun Gyspy type ending.Interesting contrasts.

You might be able to get that played


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoyed the piece, and the melodic content was memorable to me.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

for a first attempt, this is really quite accomplished. There are a number of fascinating modulations and the finale flows very well with a welcome and unexpected pizzicato coda. Certainly it would be even more enjoyable with a better virtual quartet -- not sure what you used here.


----------



## Fraildrummer (6 mo ago)

Thank you all for your generous comments. I'm glad that a few of you mentioned the little tag movement at the end. Yes, I was shooting for a whimsical eastern European-like folk melody. To that end, I created internal rhythmic irregularities, vacillating between 6/4 and 5/4, I hoped coming up with a consistent melody that didn't call attention to the rhythmic vacillation. I used Musescore, and yes, I'm hoping that Musescore 4 has better playback quality.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Really like it, very sophisticated and creative.


----------



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

Interesting music!


----------

